# Dudley at 11 weeks.



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The Dudley head dangle!









Cuddle time









and I still haven't got the sizing thing sussed!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh my god. I love the pics. 
Really love the last one. So cute 


Jeanie x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Seriously cute pictures


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Dudley is adorable! I love all of the pics!


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

I love the pics, Dudley is so sweet. The head dangle looks very uncomfortable but he obviously doesn't think so!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Dudley is super cute! Great photos!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Dudley is just stunning... makes me want another! And also makes me realise how much Saffi has grown!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, yes he does look super cute, but don't be fooled for a minute!!
perhaps I should take some when he is dangling off clothes (with his teeth) or biting our ankles, hands, nose - any part he can reach really!! but luckily when he has worn himself out he does turn into the sleepy super cute puppy that he looks here so all is forgiven!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

He's so cute! I love the second photo, it's funny what positions they get themselves in that look really uncomfortable to us but they seem to find really comfortable!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so sweet! what a cutie pie


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Dudley is adorable, love the last pic x


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Awww he is just gorgeous!!!! Xx


----------

